# Colour forms online!!!!!



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

omg im well p*ssed off

everyone was saying how it's not gonna be online and be a selfridges exclusive

and now i noticed some items come on the website

and i have JUST spent the last of my money


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 6, 2008)

I spent my money thinking we wern't getting it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want some of the pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They better not sell out before I get a chance to get them.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

same here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wanted a brush set, 1 pigment and the pink powder


----------



## florabundance (Aug 6, 2008)

thanks glam8babe
and guys, i'm sure there's a while yet before items sell out! dont worry!


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 6, 2008)

I might be alble to get one pigment next week hopefully. I did want one of the brush sets but can't realy afford it at the moment especially at £42


----------



## florabundance (Aug 6, 2008)

ye why is the red brush set £40??


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 6, 2008)

I was just wondering that myself, must be an error.


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 6, 2008)

Ooh, I hadn't even bothered to search for the Colour Forms stuff as I didn't expect to see it on the site at all! 

I already managed to get Royal Flush and will soon be getting Circa Plum and the Warm Eyes palette (through a CP) but I might be tempted to get something else now.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

i can't believe its online!  but it's a good thing really because hopefully next year when theres another 'exclusive' we won't have to do CP's and whatnot


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 6, 2008)

It looks as if it's up 'properly' now since the links and photos are all there but there's no sign of the lipsticks, powders, pigments or RMHs! The description describes Colour Forms as a "collection of compacts and brush bags" so perhaps that's all that's going to appear online?


----------



## Lissa (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_It looks as if it's up 'properly' now since the links and photos are all there but there's no sign of the lipsticks, powders, pigments or RMHs! The description describes Colour Forms as a "collection of compacts and brush bags" so perhaps that's all that's going to appear online? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's what I was about to ask - I really wanted a pigment so I hope they do appear


----------



## Jot (Aug 6, 2008)

i think i might just avoid the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ignorance is bliss


----------



## Ang9000 (Aug 6, 2008)

I just want a brush set, so glad I can call mail order & use my pro discount!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope these are still on next week, I have no money now lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want a brush set but I have at least 2 brushes in each set lol.


----------



## catz1ct (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't believe it too. Very surprised to see it.


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Aug 6, 2008)

I only wanted a pigment and lipstick and going by the sound of the description the chances of them coming online doesn't sound too good


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah i wanted a couple of pigments whihc is kinda annoying. ah wells, i spent my hard erned cash on some starflash instead!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

i only want a brush set now... i did want a pigment and a powder but i doubt they will appear online

at least we got most of the collection online.. it's better than nothing!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 6, 2008)

I cant believe they didnt put the entire collection online? Really stupid lol.


----------



## Dani California (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_i think i might just avoid the site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ignorance is bliss_

 
Hehe, yeah, I'm with you!!


----------



## Claire84 (Aug 6, 2008)

I didn't bother getting any of the Colour Forms stuff off the site cos it's the stuff that they haven't put online that I was after!

As for the red brush set being a different pice, the contents of it are different to the other two so maybe the brushes in it are cheaper?  Just hazarding a guess... it could be just that they've made a cock up though! ;P


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 6, 2008)

yeh there's advance and basic. i thought the advanced would of cost abit more anyway


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I cant believe they didnt put the entire collection online? Really stupid lol._

 
It seems like a really odd thing to have done - surely it should have been all or nothing? Oh well, at least we have some stuff available online, though it would have to be all the most expensive stuff from the collection that's there tempting me ... !


----------



## melliquor (Aug 7, 2008)

Does anybody know at Selfridges if they are getting the full collection?  I remember last year for Novel Twist they didn't get the BPs or any of the lippies or blushes.  I already CPed for eveything but I didn't get Royal Flush or one of the blushes... was hoping to see them in person.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 7, 2008)

CF is not an exclusive to Selfridges but to Brown Thomas... just had confirmation from Selfridges.


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 7, 2008)

I had never heard of Brown Thomas so I had to Google it to find out. Nice to see that MAC are excluding Scottish, Welsh and English shoppers ... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I reckon that's the end of my Colour Forms shopping then - perhaps Brown Thomas offer mail order but to be honest, I can't be bothered finding out now!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I had never heard of Brown Thomas so I had to Google it to find out. Nice to see that MAC are excluding Scottish, Welsh and English shoppers ... ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
When the MA told me, I was like... WHO!!! Never heard of them either.  It sucks... we didn't get the full collection and is only in Ireland.  This is why I am refusing to buy my MAC in the UK anymore.  

MAC IF YOU ARE READING... VERY DISAPPOINTED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















!!!!


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 7, 2008)

Why just Ireland, how stupid. Surely they'd make alot more money selling it to the UK as well.


----------



## Ang9000 (Aug 7, 2008)

Im really pissed off now. When I called MAC yesterday they told me I could use my pro discount on colour forms, now I've just called to order & they're telling me I can't! Not happy


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2008)

thats pathetic... i have heard of brown thomas from reading the irish beauty blog, what do they expect us to do? hop on a plane to Brown Thomas and get our makeup then go home?  they are useless!


----------



## Jot (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_Hehe, yeah, I'm with you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
i looked at the site and still didn't buy - i'm so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - just don't look at my starflash haul


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 7, 2008)

hmmmm....


----------



## Claire84 (Aug 7, 2008)

Gahhhh I wish I was heading to Dublin soon so I could get Colour Forms.  We don't get Brown Thomas in N.Ireland, which sucks.  Ah well, it's MAC's loss because I'm sure they would have made a lot more money from this collection if they'd put the whole collection at counters and online.


----------



## Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2008)

We're not getting the rest of the collection...


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 8, 2008)

This explains why there wasnt much emphasis on this collection at Training.  I guess something changed between then and now.  At least some of it is online and maybe you can CP the other bits and pieces.


----------



## ritchieramone (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_I guess something changed between then and now._

 
It seems peculiar that they told you one thing at update and then changed it. I guess they can do what they like but you gave us the info you had in good faith so presumably most other MAC MAs will also have ended up receiving incorrect details about Colour Forms too. That's a shame when you were helping us out by sharing what you knew, so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to DirtyPlum and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to MAC!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 8, 2008)

^^ Aww thanks _ritchieramone.  _Yes, to be honest the information provided was really vague and there have been a few instances of this recently.  For example with Sonic chic, electroflash and new view - We had NO idea about these until they came into store (but I had already seen them on specktra) and they were not mentioned in any of our training books etc.  I'm not sure what / how things are planned etc and who dictates what i.e. does UK get the go-ahead from USA or are we fairly independent?  who knows, but i will find out.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

the purple brush set has sold out


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_the purple brush set has sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Bloody hell... that was quick.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

i know! i've never known anything to sell out so quickly on the uk site especially this year (apart from dress camp obv)


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_the purple brush set has sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
well that has made my decision for me then


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

yeh same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont want the green one coz i hate green.. and the red one i already have most of the brushes
aww well more money lost for them


----------



## melliquor (Aug 8, 2008)

They must have only had a few of them in... that is what I mean... we get a few things from a collection but limited as well.


----------



## Luceuk (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow that was quick.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Aug 9, 2008)

I cant believe its sold out already:O, I dont think I will be getting any brush sets I have at least 3 brushes out of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

both of the advanced brush sets have already sold out!


----------



## Ang9000 (Aug 11, 2008)

I got my green one in the post today. Does anyone think the purple one actually looks blue? Thats why I went for the green


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

the purple one looks blue on the MAC swatches but from swatches on here by specktra members they look purple


----------



## Ang9000 (Aug 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_the purple one looks blue on the MAC swatches but from swatches on here by specktra members they look purple_

 
Damn, maybe I should've got the purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good job I like green though


----------



## Ang9000 (Aug 12, 2008)

Both brush sets are back in stock


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

oh thats good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Aug 12, 2008)

So... the reason for exclusives - is simply that.  To keep MAC exclusive and in regards to only certain stores getting a particular collection... well MAC like to treat their stores who are performing well and seeing as Brown Thomas is at number two and have done amazingly well to get there, (selfridges london, no.1) they were treated with Colour Forms.  

Hope this helps clear things up.  Also... I guess for the more avid fans not in reach of the collection, I feel we were emailed pretty much as soon as the collection was launched online.  

I guess its up to us how far we take our obsession and what we come to expect... but thats a completely different thread topic!


----------



## trollydolly (Aug 12, 2008)

the brush sets are all sold out again now


----------



## Dani California (Aug 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jot* 

 
_i looked at the site and still didn't buy - i'm so good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - just don't look at my starflash haul_

 
Haha!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OK, I won't look.......much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, when I went to the MAC counter they were sold out of the ones I was interested in anyway. Am doing good resisting so far!!


----------

